# Sweet Christi



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. She looks like a real sweet heart. Rest in Peace,, beautiful Chrisi.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry for your loss of beautiful Christi  many of us understand how heartbroken you must be feeling.
Run free sweet girl.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry that Christi got her angel wings. RIP, pretty girl. Wishing you peace and strength as you learn to live without your beloved dog.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Randi*

Randi

I am so very sorry about Christi.
I added her to the 2014 GRF Rainbow Bridge List.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...st/253434-rainbow-bridge-list-grf-2014-a.html


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

I know it's so hard when we have to say goodbye. I also wait for the day I can hold my girl for eternity. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Christi.

She was a beautiful girl and sounds like such a sweetheart.

I believe she will be waiting for you. In the meantime, she'll be right by your side and watching over you. 

Godspeed Christi


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

What a beautiful girl. I am so sorry for your loss. Run free Christi.


----------



## randi (May 9, 2005)

Thank you so much. Randi


----------



## randi (May 9, 2005)

I just want to thank you all for the kindness and encouragement you've shown. We were all so lucky to have shared our lives with our golden family members.


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

I am just in tears  I'm so sorry 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruby13 (Dec 28, 2013)

I am certain that Christi is lying under a tree somewhere with my Sadie and all of the other beloved Goldens who have gone before us! She is in AMAZING company!

And, who knows? Maybe our angel fur babies will introduce all of us when we are rejoined with them!!!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Oh my! Christi was such a beautiful girl! I'm so sorry for her loss. Can tell she was an amazing girl.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Randi*

Randi

I added Christi to the 2013 Rainbow Bridge List.
Randi 

Thanks for giving me Christi's date and I will add it to the Rainbow Bridge list.
In Snobear's honor we got another Samoyed, Tonka, who is now 4 years old and in Smooch's honor, we adopted Tucker, a Golden Retriever Male, who is now 5 years old.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/...ml#post3967514 (GRF Goldens that passed in 2013 - The list)


----------



## randi (May 9, 2005)

Hey, baby. Six weeks. I knew it was going to hurt, but had no clue it would be this deep. Too many firsts without you. Bedtime is the worst. I hope you're doing the crazy dog routine on the other side. Keep the bunnies out of the yard. Be nice to the cats. Dig all the holes you want. Kiss dad for me. I love you bunches! Mom


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry, those first weeks and months are so hard. I wrote my first post here 5 weeks after I lost my Buddy, I was heartbroken and still am. Hugs.


----------



## Rylee's Mom Too (Dec 25, 2013)

Rest in peace, sweet Christi.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Thinking of you. It really is so tough to lose a golden best friend, and sadly so many of us have been there. Time will help to ease your pain a little.


----------



## Maxepie (Jan 25, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss. Christi looked like a sweetie.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Just seeing this, I am sorry, it takes time, and we always miss them.


----------



## randi (May 9, 2005)

For my sweetie,


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear about your lovely girl, Christi. I hope she is running with my Jack, now at the bridge three months, chasing bunnies, digging holes, swimming. 
It's so very hard that first while, especially at quiet times.
You are in my thoughts. Hugs your way.


----------



## randi (May 9, 2005)

ang.suds said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about your lovely girl, Christi. I hope she is running with my Jack, now at the bridge three months, chasing bunnies, digging holes, swimming.
> It's so very hard that first while, especially at quiet times.
> You are in my thoughts. Hugs your way.


I'm so sorry for your loss of Jack. Christi was there to show your Jack the ropes. We lost her the day after Christmas. Some days are harder than others, but it does get easier to get through them as time goes by. 

Thank you for your kind thoughts. I'm certain our :bigangel:babies are keeping busy getting into mischief, finishing off the ice cream, and watching the horizon to greet us. XOXOXO


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

It is amazing how many of us wear those pawprints left forever in our hearts. Time helps but we have to learn first to give time time. Hugs.


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

randi said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss of Jack. Christi was there to show your Jack the ropes. We lost her the day after Christmas. Some days are harder than others, but it does get easier to get through them as time goes by.
> 
> Thank you for your kind thoughts. I'm certain our :bigangel:babies are keeping busy getting into mischief, finishing off the ice cream, and watching the horizon to greet us. XOXOXO


 Oh man, the day after Christmas. Did you spend Christmas with her? I'm so sorry. I agree it does get easier but for some reason, I have days where I'm so sad. Several days unscathed and then... Lump in the throat kind of feeling, you know? Miss him so very much...He was my heart dog.
I hope you are coping well with your loss of Christi.


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> It is amazing how many of us wear those pawprints left forever in our hearts. Time helps but we have to learn first to give time time. Hugs.


 I agree HUGS!


----------



## Ripley16 (Jan 26, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. She was a beautiful girl


----------



## randi (May 9, 2005)

ang.suds said:


> Oh man, the day after Christmas. Did you spend Christmas with her? I'm so sorry. I agree it does get easier but for some reason, I have days where I'm so sad. Several days unscathed and then... Lump in the throat kind of feeling, you know? Miss him so very much...He was my heart dog.
> I hope you are coping well with your loss of Christi.


We spent all of Christmas doing Christi's favorite things. Cuddled on the sofa, a ride in the Jeep, kisses and hugs. She wasn't up to much, but we knew they were her final hours with us. Such a sad Christmas. We are healing and beginning to think about rescuing again. We were so lucky to have had Christi's gentle spirit with us and hope to one day be able to celebrate that with another furbaby.

I hope you are healing as well.


----------

